# Ofício de Justiça



## carmenele

Gostaría de saber o qué "Catório de Ofício de Justiça"


----------



## Vanda

De acordo com meu amigo argentino, ele diz: 'registro civil de las personas'. 
Cartório (veja no dicionário WR)


----------



## Lusitania

Olá Carmenele,

Não temos essa designação em Portugal para os cartórios. Temos estes serviços.

Ofício de justiça é uma carta do tribunal. Cartório de ofício de justiça não existe aqui.

Saludos


----------



## valve_steel

Muito interessante!!


----------



## caparica

Oi!! Por favor Ofício de Registro Civil, como poderia ser traduzido ao espanhol como Registro Civil? ou Registro Civil, ou Oficina do Registro Civil? ou como?


----------



## carmenele

Lusitania said:


> Olá Carmenele,
> 
> Não temos essa designação em Portugal para os cartórios. Temos estes serviços.
> 
> Ofício de justiça é uma carta do tribunal. Cartório de ofício de justiça não existe aqui.
> 
> Saludos


Obrigada.
De acordo consigo: em Portugal um ofício é uma carta, da mesma maneira que em Espanha. Mas a minha pergunta está relacionada com um documento brasileiro. Se cartório é repartição (em Espanha "oficina") o que é "ofício de Justiça"?


----------



## caparica

caparica said:


> Oi!! Por favor Ofício de Registro Civil, como poderia ser traduzido ao espanhol como Registro Civil? ou Registro Civil, ou Oficina do Registro Civil? ou como?


 Olá pessoal!!
o que eu estou procurando é a tradução do Português do Brasil para o castelhano do Ofício de Registro Civil? alguém me pode responder isso?


----------



## andre luis

http://www.jusbrasil.com.br/topicos/290495/oficio-de-justica


----------



## Carfer

Parece então que a pergunta de Caparica


caparica said:


> Oi!! Por favor Ofício de Registro Civil, como poderia ser traduzido ao espanhol como Registro Civil? ou Registro Civil, ou Oficina do Registro Civil? ou como?


 
não tem nada de ver com o tópico uma vez que, segundo o André Luís,  'ofício de justiça' é   


andre luis said:


> http://www.jusbrasil.com.br/topicos/290495/oficio-de-justica


 
Continuo sem perceber bem a que é que no Brasil se chama '_ofício_' (se é que se usa efectivamente e não se trata, no caso, dalguma tradução forçada do inglês '_office_'). O link do André Luís tem como índice _'ofício de justiça_' mas depois todas as referência jurisprudenciais que contém referem-se aos _'oficiais de justiça_' (às pessoas, aos funcionários). O '_ofício_' o que é então? A designação da profissão? Uma secretaria de que os oficiais fazem parte?


----------



## caparica

Carfer said:


> Parece então que a pergunta de Caparica
> 
> 
> não tem nada de ver com o tópico uma vez que, segundo o André Luís, 'ofício de justiça' é
> 
> 
> Continuo sem perceber bem a que é que no Brasil se chama '_ofício_' (se é que se usa efectivamente e não se trata, no caso, dalguma tradução forçada do inglês '_office_'). O link do André Luís tem como índice _'ofício de justiça_' mas depois todas as referência jurisprudenciais que contém referem-se aos _'oficiais de justiça_' (às pessoas, aos funcionários). O '_ofício_' o que é então? A designação da profissão? Uma secretaria de que os oficiais fazem parte?


----------



## coolbrowne

Aquele enlace trata de outro contexto:





Carfer said:


> ...segundo o André Luís, 'ofício de justiça' é...


A questão é que, neste uso, a palavra "Ofício" complementa "Cartório":





Carfer said:


> Continuo sem perceber bem a que é que no Brasil se chama '_ofício_' (se é que se usa efectivamente e não se trata, no caso, dalguma tradução forçada do inglês '_office_')...


Não creio que se trate de tradução forçada do inglês '_office_', pelo menos não em épocas recentes. Ela identifica um determinado cartório. Por exemplo, a função dos Cartórios de Notas é registrar e arquivar documentos quaisquer. Em determinada jurisdição, digamos Comarca X, foram criadas, (por quem de direito e sabe-se lá quando ) um certo número de sinecuras cartoriais de Notas, digamos 8 cartórios, que foram conferidas a 8 indivíduos privilegiados (sabe-se lá por quê). Estes _titulares_ das referidas sinecuras são chamados *oficiais*. A terceira dessas sinecuras vai ser chamda:
Cartório do 3o. Ofício de Notas da Comarca X​Em certos locais, por assomo incrível de simplicidade (ou seria de racionalidade?), poder-se-ia chamá-lo apenas "3o. Cartório de Notas" (mas aí iria cair fora deste fio ). De qualquer forma, se o senhor José da Silva escolher este cartório para que lhe escrevam uma procuração, que não espere que o _oficial titular_ vá atendê-lo. Provavelmente será um _oficial substituto_. Quando o Sr. Silva utilizar essa procuração em um procedimento legal, o relato deste último dirá algo como
"...segundo procuração bastante _lavrada em Notas do 3o. Ofício da Comarca X_..."​Assim como há cartórios _de Notas_, também os há de Justiça, de Registro Civil (das Pessoas Naturais), de Registro de Imóveis, e sei lá quantos mais. Ao contrário dos de Notas, estes outros estão vinculados a terriórios específicos. Por exemplo, para registrar um nascimento ou uma venda de imóvel, a respectiva localização determina qual _Ofício_ tem jurisdição; não dá para escolher, como no caso da procuração do nosso Zé da Silva.

Cumprimentos


----------



## caparica

Excelente explicaçao Coolbrowne!!! 
porém eu ainda nao percebo. quanto a: "*A terceira? *dessas sinecuras vai ser chamda:  Cartório do 3o. Ofício de Notas da Comarca X
Em certos locais, por assomo incrível de simplicidade (ou seria de racionalidade?), poder-se-ia chamá-lo apenas *"3o*. Cartório de Notas" (mas aí iria cair fora deste fio ) 
Para mim cai bem neste fio: Eu encontro documentos que rezam: " *2º*Ofício De Notas.." ou tb* "2º* Tabelionato de Notas... (refiro-me ao 2º e nao 3º como vc escreveu).
Aliás, mais uma pergunta:  o *Oficial Sustituto* pode ou nao ser Notário? deve ser Graduado na universidade? E só um empregado pago pelo notário?
E o *Escrevente Notarial*? é notário? é empregado do Cartório? 
Obrigada pela sua paciência.


----------



## garotinarg

que interesante! en el lenguaje de los abogados se usa la palabra oficio
para referir a un tipo de http://forum.wordreference.com/wiki/Documentodocumento que sirve para comunicar disposiciones para pedir informes  etcétera a instituciones y reparticiones.

Registro Civil es el  organismo donde se inscribe los nacimientos,defuncionesde las personas.


----------



## coolbrowne

No meu exemplo fictício havia 8 cartórios. Nada de especial acerca do 3º. Escolhi aleatoriamente para ilustrar a nomenclatura. Quando foram criadas, estas 8 sinecuras foram numeradas (ao acaso, talvez?) e os números passaram a ser parte de sua identificação: 1º Ofício de Notas, 2º Ofício de Notas, 3º Ofício de Notas, 4º Ofício de Notas, e assim por diante, até 8º Ofício de Notas. 





caparica said:


> ...quanto a: "*A terceira? *dessas sinecuras vai ser chamda: Cartório do 3o. Ofício de Notas da Comarca X...


Adiante (desculpe ) estava sendo irônico, pois nossa burocracia legal não prima pela simplicidade de linguagem. Observava que ao nome mais simples falta a palavra "Ofício", do título do fio, nada mais. De verdade cai, sim, no fio 


caparica said:


> poder-se-ia chamá-lo apenas *"3o*. Cartório de Notas" (mas aí iria cair fora deste fio )
> ...Para mim cai bem neste fio: Eu encontro documentos que rezam: " *2º*Ofício De Notas.."


Quanto à perguntas





caparica said:


> o *Oficial Substituto* pode ou nao ser Notário? deve ser Graduado na universidade? E só um empregado pago pelo notário?
> E o *Escrevente Notarial*? é notário? é empregado do Cartório?


Lamento não poder dar respostas com autoridade. Os regulamentos não são simples e podem ter exceções. Normalmente o Oficial Substituto é notário (usamos mais *tabelião*), assim como Oficial Titular. Espero que tenha curso superior mas não sei se é obrigatório. Não creio que o Escrevente _Juramentado_ precise ser necessariamente classificado como tabelião, mas tem que ser pelo menos oficialmente reconhecido (juramento de ofício).  Atenção que aqui ofício tem outro sentido, ligado a cargo/profissão. Não sei que outros requerimentos haveria para esses cargos. 



garotinarg said:


> ...en el lenguaje de los abogados se usa la palabra oficio para referir a un tipo de documento...


También en Brasil y, como enseña arriba *Carfer*, en Portugal. Las palabras "ofício" y "oficial" (sustantivo y adjetivo) tienen muchos sentidos en portugués así comen español


----------



## mexiko

De acuerdo a todo lo dicho en este hilo, ¿podría traducirse *Oficio* como *Tribunal?*


----------



## mexiko

¿o será Juzgado (Oficio = Juagado)?


----------



## caparica

No Mexico!!!
Juzgado es: juizado
Ofício es un documento.
o tb puede ser una oficina. Para más datos busca en www.jusNavegandi.com.br


----------



## coolbrowne

No, no es Juzgado.





mexiko said:


> ¿o será Juzgado (Oficio = Juagado)?


 Tratase solamente de notarios y de cosas notariales, no de jueces, cortes o tribunales.

Y, por que siga todo claro, la pregunta no trata de la palabra "oficio" (sea en castellano o en portugués), sino de la expresión "*Ofício de Justiça*" _en portugués_.

Saludos


----------

